# Advice on Rescue



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

I would like to get a second pup or dog when my current girl is one or two, but I have only rescued cats and raised one GR from 6 months and two from 8 wks. Rescuing would be great. I would like to rescue a young dog 2 yrs or less or puppy from 8wks on. Is rescue really complex? I also fear rescue orgs because they may be judgmental on me , however I know it is for a lifetime home. I know I could not handle a dog or pup with serious behavior issues. Any suggestions advice for a first timer appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two Goldens are adopted. I got my girl from a GR Rescue I use to volunteer with. I adopted her when she was 2, she turns 11 in Dec. 

I found my boy at my County Humane Society, he was 2 also when I adopted him, he just turned 6. 

My girl is a former breeder girl, she had not been socialized, had been abused both physically and verbally. I did a Foster to Adopt of her, she had Stage 3 HW and received her treatment at my Vet Clinic. Once she completed her treatments and was cleared medically I adopted her. The GR Rescue paid for all her medical care and treatments. She is still has some issues with people she does not know, but she warms up pretty quickly to people that come visit, but it has to be on her terms. She will always need to be with another dog. 

My boy is wonderful, he has been the easiest dog I've ever had. He supposedly was a stray, but apparently had a family at one time because he knew basic commands. Someone spent quite a bit a time with him. 

Here is the link for the National GR Rescue Committee, it lists all the GR Rescues by State. Find the ones in your state, click on their name, their website and contact info will come up. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

You usually can look at the Adoption process, requirements, dogs available for adoption. Most of the groups you can submit an application online. 

The GR Rescue I got my girl from I also volunteered with. You may want to think about doing this too. I answered the email acct., helped with Intake, did home visits, shelter pulls, dog evaluations, some temporary fostering and transports. It's fun and very rewarding. 

A lot of the dogs in GR Rescues, are there due to no fault of their own, such as families being sent overseas for the Military, owners going into nursing homes, those kind of reasons. Most of these dogs are very well adjusted, had wonderful families where they were loved and adored. Many have had obedience training. There are some that have issues, but most of these can be taken care of with training, love and patience. 


You can also look at dogs on Petfinder, the Rescue Groups and Shelters list the available dogs on there. I found both my two on Petfinder.

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask. There are several of us who have adopted through GR Rescues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue dogs don't necessarily have behavior issues. Most of them are nice dogs that just need a new home. Go meet some and see what you can find. Find out what the requirements are for adopting from your local Golden rescue and see if there is anything you might need to change to qualify, or if there are other groups that don't have that requirement.

You will find what you are looking for, if you put a little time into it.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

My best tip for you is to be very honest about what you're looking for. I volunteer with our rescue group and we really do everything we can to place dogs in the best home-so if you know you want an "easy" dog, tell them that! Make sure you meet the dogs in person and ask the foster for a very honest opinion. They'll probably need obedience training but you'll certainly want to know about any aggression, etc. 

You could also consider fostering to see if it's a good fit.


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok. That is what I thought about behavior issues, most don't. I just got that impression because one of my local rescues states on their site most rescue dogs have behavior issues. Note , to me potential shyness and being an energetic golden is not a behavior issue its just training. I have a place I could volunteer and will do that. Thanks


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

I would foster as well


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pirate Molly said:


> I would foster as well


That's a great thing to do, and a very good way to spend time with several dogs and pick the right one for your home.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree that you should look into fostering first, it will give you the opportunity to meet several dogs and one might come along that you decided to adopt. So a few things, I was on the board of a rescue for about five years and my responsibility was animal intake. I will say this, yes most animals that come into a rescue situation DO have behavioral issues. BUT, and this is a huge but, it is most often no fault of their own. Many of times, the dogs were not a good match for the current family and therefore are not getting their needs met (physical activity, mental stimulation, and socially). With that being said, rarely are the issues ones that cannot be overcome with a little consistency, obedience, exercise and of course love (which I am sure you already do for your current dog). Rescuing is incredibly rewarding for both the dog and the owner. I really hope you find a good match  And as far as them being judgmental, just keep in mind, the are only being picky because they never want to see this dog end up without a family again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fostering would be a wonderful way to help a Rescue Group, they are always in need of fosters. 

There are several threads here on the forum members have about their adopted Goldens, here are a few that are great reads, they're very heartwarming. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/358002-my-buddy.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/264538-andys-dad-turns-page-rudy.html


----------

